# Any Chiro Mamas?



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

I'm pondering becoming a Chiropractor. I've known a couple of chiros and they all seemed to love their jobs, even if they worked at a clinic instead of their own practice. Most have attended either NYCC or Life. I am wondering if anyone here is a Chiro and what school they went to. I don't know anyone that went through the program while they had kids though.

A little background on me. My ex convinced me I should become a nurse but then after I completed pre reqs for a bachelors program would not watch our kids so I ended up dropping out. Now we are broken up but I'd much rather pursue a alternative modality of healing.


----------



## HappyHappyMommy (Mar 9, 2009)

I just thought I'd bump your post up.







Anyone have a recommendations or advice to offer?


----------



## jr'smom (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm a chiropractor. I've been in practice for over 10 years and didn't have kids while I was in school. I LOVE being a chiropractor. I'm an upper cervical chiropractor and graduated from Palmer College. Chiropractic literally saved my life and I wouldn't leave my kids for any other job! We're fortunate that I make a good income working 3 days a week and DH stays home full time and homeschools the kids. We travel a LOT and have an amazing life. I love everything about it.

There is a big difference between NYCC and Life. I would only recommend Life (the president there was the president at Palmer when I graduated), or Palmer, or Sherman.

Good luck!


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

Hey thanks for the reply! I've started applying at NYCC, Palmer and Sherman. I have my essays completed and two letters of rec in. I'm just waiting on one more letter and my official transcripts to be processed. I would love to apply to Life but the tuition seems too high for me. Why do you think NYCC would not be a good choice? Which Palmer campus did you apply to? I'm in CA but want to go somewhere with a lower cost of living so I'm considering the other two campuses. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## jr'smom (Oct 17, 2005)

I went to Palmer Davenport. My skin would tingle every time I walked On campus just knowing the rich history there.
IMO, there is a huge advantage going to a school where you can develop a good chiropractic philosophy. It will make the biggest difference in whether or not you love it and succeed. It's worth the investment to go to Life( or Palmer or Sherman.)

PM me if you need more advice or have questions. I'm happy to help. I don't often check back here.


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

Just thought I'd share that I've chosen to follow in your footsteps and am headed to Palmer Davenport, well not now but soon enough. NYCC accepted me and Sherman lost part of my application and asked if I could send it again. So after about a month of pondering I've chosen Palmer!


----------

